# I always knew I would be back



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello All,

It's doubtful that anyone remembers me and that doesnt' really matter... I had a bad bit of luck back in 2007 that took my Oscars away. I have recently freed up my 135 gallon tank now and there will definitely be at least one oscar. I know that 2 is potentially problematic but I can always move the other one over to my 55 and let him clean out the community if need be lol.

In the 135 though... I would like some BIG tank mates. I was thinking a tiger shovel nose but I really don't think that is very kind of me knowing the size that that fish will achieve. I am planning on an albino that has as much red as possible (i just like that look) or a regular tiger black. I'm hoping to get other fish that accent these colours (i.e. something silver, if i go with albino something dark'ish).

Can I get some input??


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

OK.. I've been thinking on this more here are my thoughts:

2 Oscars (understanding i may need to relocate one)
3 Firemouths
3 Silver Dollars
1 Silver-tipped Shark

I'd like to consider a 3rd Oscar in hopes that two are compatible and the one can be relocated. I also want to be clear that this tank is fully cycled and has had fish in it until two days ago.

Any thoughts?


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow.. I really thought there would have been *some* feedback...


----------



## johncl (Mar 10, 2010)

If your going to go with 2 O's I would cut back on the fm's may be 2 or possibly even just one and increase the number of sd's to 5 or 6. Good you decided against the Shovel nose.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

Best bet for long term compatibility and weekly water changes: 
1 Oscar
1 Severum 
5 Silver Dollars (not Red Hooks)

A 55 gallon isn't big enough for a single Oscar unless you like doing 2 big water changes per week. Two Oscars almost never work out.


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

TYVM for the feedback thus far. Can I ask why it is that I should cut down on the FM's??

I'm a strange one for waterchanges so I'm not worried about the 55. I do understand the concern and the information is noted.

anyone else?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you planning on starting with all juvi fish? If so I don't see any issues with the firemouth number. But then again I don't see an issue with a single oscar in a bare 55...

Keeping oscars with FM can be tricky, when the two are the same size the FM are way more mature and will know it and try and take adfvantage of the inexperience of the young oscars... Just be careful on the timing...


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes Planning on all Juvi's

i like to watch them grow and learn their personalities. The FM's are really just eye candy if they become a problem they will find the LFS


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Is this a 6' 135?


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

Yessir.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Fishguy knows his stuff just follow his advice and you will be golden :thumb:


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I know lol. I was here a couple yrs ago and he was most helpful


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

Sooooo I might have been a little bold with the statement of adding them "all" at the same time. I got my Oscars today :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: :dancing:

The Most Outgoing:









Really Shy:









Somewhere in the Middle:









Forgive the quality it was just with my phone couldn't find the camera.

Heading to a bigger fishstore tomorrow so I'm hoping go finish stocking things then.


----------



## johncl (Mar 10, 2010)

The problem I see with 3 fm's is, 2 will gang up and harass the 3rd one to death. Then there's always the possibility that you'll get 3 males that would be fun. Fm's can be nasty. Just my opinion tho and you know what they say about opinions. Congrats on the new O's very nice looking fish makes me want to get another juvi.


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

I appreciate all the feedback. From my last round with O's I know how aggressive things can get. I will be monitoring. I'm optomistic I can keep two in the 135 and move the one all by himself to a 55. If that fails then the O that has made the biggest impact will stay with me in the 135, one to the 55 and one to a friend (one has a 65 g that has shown some interest since seeing the photo's LOL) or to the LFS if that fails.

TY for the compliments on the pics. Not going to lie the Albino is making an impact already.. i came downstairs this morning and he was already up on the glass just wagglin at me... you know all excited to see someone there... I know he doesn't know me.... YET.. but still a great sign


----------



## johncl (Mar 10, 2010)

Aha doin' the feed me dance. :lol: Well good luck with all of it sounds like you have quite a few options hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Good luck with your new O's Bigdaddy. They look great :thumb:


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Good luck with them.

To give you heads up for 2 Oscars living together. *** got 2 O's living together from very juvinile, they are now around the 8-9" of growth and they still swim together like the biggest friends.

So its all up from the personality of the fish. GL


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Carmine, your oscars have not matured yet. Things will change....


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

I remain Optomistic but not Oblivious to the probable outcome :wink:

can't blame a guy for hopin!!


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

Well I don't have any tank photo's or additional individual photo's but the fish have all been added. There is the potential of FM's in the future but after seeing another thread in here I opted for a Gold Severum instead. Tank setup currently is

1 Albino Tiger Oscar
2 Red Oscars
5 Silver Dollars
1 Gold Severum 
1 Columbian Shark (black tip) I dunno i've found so many dif. names on this guy

I know I am on the edge of over stocked but not for several months. During that time I can learn the personalities and make choices as I go.

I'll try and get some photo's up soon


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

oy the CBS ( black shark ) will and i mean WILL outgrow that tank in no time. they shouldnt even be sold in the hobby, otherwise i see no prob with that stock.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

wow my siggy under the comment i left has changed! i dont even own that 75 anymore lol i have a 110 now with diff stocks!


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

Really?? I did some reading and that indicated 14" I figured that would be fine... hmmmm I stayed away from the Tiger Shovel Nose for that very reason. Disappointing.

TY for the info i'll have to make some decisions.


----------



## johncl (Mar 10, 2010)

The only thing I see wrong, besides the fact that your going to be way overstocked when they all reach adult size :lol: , is the number of O's. Three is a bad number as two of them may buddy up and beat the third one to death.


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

I understand and appreciate the concern Johncl.. I mentioned early on in the thread that the choice for three is actually to find "the one" fish that is going to be the long term pet. I am, probably unrealistically, optomistic that I get away with two. I have already established where the third will go (I have a 55 Gallon in my sons room and he would really enjoy getting an oscar up there).

I always appreciate the comments and concerns. I don't want to have fish in an environment that is cruel or stressful.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Black sharks are A-holes and eventually try killing everything by harrasing them to death, and yes, they can attain a total length of a 26".


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

That makes me grumpy... thank you both for the information.. Frustrating when you try and do the work to find out what will work (internet I mean here not the input from the forum). I really tried to get something that would get big but not too big..

Thanks again for everyones input like i said I am happy to hear your thougths as there is always much to learn even when you've been in the fish tank world for a long time !!


----------

